# My latest afghan order



## bcarla83 (Aug 19, 2016)

A fellow school bus driver order this as a birthday present for his wife; she cried when she opened it...


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wow!It is gorgeous,her reaction was right on!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful! I can see why she had happy tears!!!!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

How lovely.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

What a beautiful pattern
How long did it take you to make


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Superb! Lot of work, but worth it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely work!


----------



## Jawetz (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow -- what beautiful work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How special and the afghan is beautiful.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

They would have been tears of joy as its gorgeous. ????????


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the bobbles.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I would have cried too! It's absolutely beautiful. What a wonderful birthday present.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Annie-Selina (Jan 6, 2016)

Beautifully knitted, gorgeous pattern


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful! Your work looks exquisite!


----------



## wiLDaBoUtCoLoR (Jan 18, 2011)

I'da cried too....fabulous work!


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

I can see why she cried, it's beautiful!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Very elegant!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely afghan.. :sm24:


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Truly lovely!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful :sm02:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Really gorgeous!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's stunning! :sm24:


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Very beautiful. How often would men order something like that, seriously. He has to be one of those 'one of a kind' men. So thoughtful.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

It is gorgeous. Exquisite work & can see why the recipient loved it to tears!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

What a wonderful present...gorgeous work! :sm24:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I would cry too if someone gave me this beautiful afghan. So pretty!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

It's understandable. Beautiful job.


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Beautiful Afghan and work. :sm24:


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Love it..


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????????????


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh My Gorgeous!


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

So pretty! That's not a quickie project!!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Magnificent


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful work, lovely colours too.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

It's very special. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

very nice good color choices


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

The afghan is really beautiful. A wonderful gift.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, those colors are great.


----------



## blake5195 (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow; that's beautiful!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful! I would have cried myself!


----------



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

It is so beautiful! I would cry too if someone gave me this gift.


----------



## jackandjane (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh my, that is just beautiful. What a lovely gift to treasure and enjoy.

Lovely.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW! It's amazing.


----------



## suzanneprevost (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Extraordinary!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

That is stunning, good job.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

It is a beauty!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

That is a WOW!!! No wonder she cried, what a great hubby!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## luckymom (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful! How much do you charge for your Afghans?


----------



## rodieoflodie (Sep 4, 2016)

its beautiful!


----------



## Donnadncn (Nov 30, 2014)

PM


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Spectacular!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

It's just lovely!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I love it--has a vintage yet up to date look. Perfect colors too.


----------



## ymoore4006 (Sep 16, 2014)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Besutiful afghan. I would be emotional too.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## cmsherman (Sep 13, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

What a beautiful afghan!


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

I understand why she cried.its gorgeous


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Outstanding pattern and colors!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Of course she did. It is stunning!


----------



## Bosslady (Mar 1, 2016)

Words fail me. This is magnificent. I only wish I had the confidence (and talent ) to try this!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh my that is beautiful, I would have cried too.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL! Can you share the pattern please.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Absolutely stunning No wonder she cried!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is gorgeous. So nice that you could do that for him.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I would cry, too. It is beautiful!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Sending you a PM. Gorgeous afghan!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I would never have thought to put those two colors together but what a gorgeous combination! Your afghan is just so beautiful!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!! I would cry too if someone gave that to me.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

It so beautiful. stunning work.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What an absolutely beautiful afghan. I'd have cried too!!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Amazing job! What a great response to your hard work!!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Its gorgeous! I can understand her reaction! I love the colors chosen. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you have the pattern site? Or did you design it? If it is on-line I would love to have the pattern. My niece would love to make something like this.


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful. You did a great job. 

I hope you pass the pattern along sometime. If we got the pattern we might be able to make at least one person happy for Christmas. That is if we worked at it steady until then. :sm01:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a wonderful gift. It's lovely.


----------



## Julienne (Aug 28, 2016)

Is the pattern available, pretty please?


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

That is a Work of Art! Hats off to you.

Fisherwoman


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautifu :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## .BBohlman (May 12, 2016)

What a lovely gift. Your work is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful work !!! What a thoughtful husband!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

The afghan is beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

That is stunning. a real work of art!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I would cry to...it is beautiful. Every stitch knit with love.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

BarbaraBL said:


> I would have cried too! It's absolutely beautiful. What a wonderful birthday present.


I would too. Wonderful!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous ! Fantastic work. What a thoughtful husband ! ????


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> Gorgeous


very beautiful


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> I would have cried too! It's absolutely beautiful. What a wonderful birthday present.


It is really beautiful!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

It is lovely. Seems like the perfect choice for his wife. Smart man.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

When you see tears of joy, you know you "did good"! It's definitely extraordinary with the 3-dimensional effect. Fantastic job.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

What a gorgeous afghan - beautiful job - wonderful and thoughtful present.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Very very nice, beautiful colors!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

It will be treasured forever!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

bcarla83 said:


> A fellow school bus driver order this as a birthday present for his wife; she cried when she opened it...


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful! Awesome!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow!! Understand why she cried


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice gift, tears of happiness????


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and work. Lucky wife.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

It's beautiful!!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness that is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

It is beautiful and I love your color choice. Hope you will share the pattern.


----------



## kitty knitter (Oct 3, 2016)

It is a beautiful piece of work...love the colors.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, you are very talented, and she is a lucky lady to get such special gift from her husband.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

It's gorgeous! Love the colors and the pattern. Beautiful work.


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

That is so beautiful. Love it!


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Stunning!!!


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Very beautiful a very lucky lady


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

So pretty


----------



## shirl (Feb 1, 2011)

That is the most fantastic afghan I have ever seen. Please tell where we may purchase the pattern.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful! I can see why she had happy tears!!!!!


 :sm02:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

It is so beautiful! I love the colors and the pattern. Can you share where you found the pattern?


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

bcarla83 said:


> A fellow school bus driver order this as a birthday present for his wife; she cried when she opened it...


is this made in stripes.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd weep for joy, too! What a beautiful heirloom!! Beautiful work.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

My goodness, that is gorgeous. No wonder she cried tears of happiness when she received it. I would have too.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

It's an exquisitely beautiful piece of work.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful blanket


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice work, beautiful colors!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

????????


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow beautiful


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Wonderful present! And Gorgeous!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Simply gorgeous


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!
Pattern link, please!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

WOW!!!! Great job!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is just fabulous!!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

WOW. It's beautiful.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Gorgeously beautiful!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Sure is pretty!!!


----------



## mljaeger (May 23, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful in every way!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, such beautiful work!


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## bcarla83 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you all so much????


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I would have cried as well. No one does nice things for me. Probably because I am not a nice person


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I can see why sh3 was brought to tears, you are so talented.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Gourgous !


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

It's beautiful!


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

That is really beautiful.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

That is truly one of the prettiest throws I've seen in a while. I love the little flowers and vines. If my hands would take crocheting now, I'd try to make one of these. I can understand the recipient's reaction. It's so pretty it almost make me cry, too.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Gorgeous , Just BEAUTIFUL, I would cry also, if I received it.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Really gorgeous!


----------



## seeka (Jun 9, 2016)

what a very beautiful afghan!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Stunning! Beautiful work!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Stunning! Beautiful work!! Lovely colors. If possible, would you share the pattern name or link?


----------



## bcarla83 (Aug 19, 2016)

This one is definitely a challenge, especially the ????.


----------



## bcarla83 (Aug 19, 2016)

The pattern is from Leisure Arts...FLORAL CASCADE AFGHAN

If you email me, I would be happy to send you the pattern

[email protected]


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Really beautiful. I'm not surprised she cried. Thanks for sharing.



bcarla83 said:


> A fellow school bus driver order this as a birthday present for his wife; she cried when she opened it...


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

cute


----------



## bcarla83 (Aug 19, 2016)

Daveena...
May I ask what your profile picture is? It is beautiful!


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

It's lovely, no wonder she cried.


----------



## rodieoflodie (Sep 4, 2016)

just beautiful


----------



## Kjnat (Feb 17, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous afghan! What treasure. I would have Ali been in tears❤ Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Stunning, she truly will treasure it, terrific job.


----------



## luckymom (Jun 20, 2011)

It's awesome! How much would you charge to make one?


----------



## bcarla83 (Aug 19, 2016)

I got $175 for this one


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

fabulous, It's beautiful


----------



## luckymom (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a very good price. Your work is excellent! An heirloom piece!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

You deserved every dollar, it is a true work of art.



bcarla83 said:


> I got $175 for this one


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

What a gorgeous afgan. I would cry too if I got such a beautiful gift.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful!!


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

Lovely work! Love the pattern!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

It is so beautiful. What a wonderful present.


----------



## WestieMom2 (Jul 2, 2013)

Worth every penny....and then some. I would have hated to part with it at any price.
You did an 
absolutely beautiful job!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

I would cry too. It is so beautiful.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Gorgeous. You did a great job in making it.


----------



## mysissybabe (Oct 23, 2016)

beautiful work!


----------



## bcarla83 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind words. At some point, if I ever get caught up on orders, I just might make one for myself.


----------



## bcarla83 (Aug 19, 2016)

It all depends on the afghan. I made one last Spring that I only charged $95 for. It was made entirely of yarn I found at the Thrift store, so my cost was extremely low


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

precious!!


----------



## deebee (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you have a pattern for this beautiful afghan


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

It's absolutely stunning


----------



## bcarla83 (Aug 19, 2016)

It is from Leisure Arts.... FLORAL CASCADE AFGHAN


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

A beautiful job.


----------



## deebee (Oct 12, 2012)

This is absolutley amazing. PLEASE do you have the pattern?


----------

